# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  حكم تولي المرآه منصب القاضي

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]أصدرت دار الافتاء المصرية بتاريخ 17 / 7 / 2008 الفتوى رقم 6670 بشأن حكم تولي المرأة منصبَي : القاضي ورئيس الدولة

جاء فيها :

لم تعرف الأمة الإسلامية في تاريخها قضية اسمها «قضية المرأة»: لا من ناحية عملها، ولا من ناحية مشاركتها السياسية في القضايا العامّة، ولا من ناحية حقها في المشاركة في اختيار الحاكم والرضا به فيما كان يُعَبَّر عنه بـ"البيعة"، ولا من ناحية توليها للمناصب السياسية في مؤسسات الدولة، ولا من ناحية نصحها للحاكم وأمره بالمعروف ونهيه عن المنكر، وبكثير من ذلك جاءت النصوص الشرعية الصحيحة الصريحة، وشهد به واقع المسلمين التاريخي؛ سواء في شدة مجد الأمة أم في أزمنة ضعفها، وعندما نقل الغرب أمراضَه ومعاناتَه إلى البشر جميعًا -بمن فيهم المسلمين- ظهر ما يُسمَّى بـ«قضية المرأة» حيث لا قضية أصلاً، وأُريد للمفاهيم الغربية الحديثة أن تُنقَل إلينا مع أنها كانت رَدَّ فعلٍ لعصور الظلام التي عاشتها أوروبا، ونُودِيَ بتحرير المرأة وهي أصلاً محرَّرةٌ في الإسلام بالمعنى الصحيح للحريّة؛ فقد أجمع المسلمون على أن خطاب التكليف يستوي فيه الرجال والنساء؛ فالله تعالى كما ساوى بين الرجل والمرأة في أصل الخِلقة ساوى بينهما في أصل التكاليف الشرعية وفي الحقوق والواجبات؛ فقال تعالى: {مَن عَمِلَ صالِحًا مِن ذَكَرٍ أو أُنثى وهو مُؤمِنٌ فلَنُحيِيَنَّه حَياةً طَيِّبةً ولَنَجزِيَنَّهم أَجرَهم بأَحسَنِ ما كانوا يَعمَلُون} [النحل:97]، وقال عز وجل: {ولَهُنّ مِثلُ الذي عليهن بالمَعرُوفِ} [البقرة:228]، ولقد أكرم الإسلامُ المرأةَ كما لم يُكرِمها أيُّ دين آخر؛ فأعطاها حقوقها كاملة، وأعلى قَدرَها ورفع شأنها، وجعل لها ذمةً مالية مستقلة، واعتبر تصرفاتها نافذةً في حقوقها المشروعة، ومنحها الحق في مباشرة جميع الحقوق المدنية ما دامت تتناسب مع طبيعتها التي خلقها الله عليها. ولم تقتصر مكانة المرأة في الإسلام على كونها أولَ مؤمنة في الإسلام (السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها)، وأول شهيدة (السيدة سمية رضي الله عنها)، وأول مهاجرة (السيدة رقية مع زوجها سيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنهما)، بل تعدَّت مكانتُها ذلك عبر العصور والدهور؛ فحكمت المرأة، وتولت القضاء، وجاهدت، وعلّمت، وأفتت، وباشرت الحسبة.. وغير ذلك الكثير مما يشهد به تاريخ المسلمين :
- فلقد حكم النساء بعض الأقطار الإسلامية في أزمنة مختلفة، وكانت تلقب بألقاب منها: السلطانة، والملكة، والحرة، وخاتون، ويذكر التاريخ الإسلامي أن هناك أكثر من خمسين امرأة حكمن الأقطار الإسلامية على مر التاريخ؛ بداية من ست الملك في مصر، ومرورًا بالملكة أسماء والملكة أروى في صنعاء، وزينب النفزاوية في الأندلس، والسلطانة رضية في دلهي، وشجرة الدر ملكة مصر والشام، وعائشة الحرة في الأندلس، وست العرب وست العجم وست الوزراء والشريفة الفاطمية والغالية الوهابية والخاتون ختلع تاركان والخاتون باد شاه وغزالة الشبيبية.. وغيرهن كثير.
- وتروي لنا كتب التاريخ تولي "ثمل" القهرمانة للقضاء كما في البداية والنهاية لابن كثير والمنتظم لابن الجوزي، وكان يحضر في مجلسها القضاةُ والفقهاء والأعيان، وقد توفيت سنة ثلاثمائة وسبع عشرة، وكانت بعض مَن حكمن من النساء تقضي بين الناس في المظالم كذلك؛ كما كانت تفعل تركان خاتون السلطان، وكانت إذا رُفِعَت إليها المظالمُ تحكم فيها بالعدل والإحسان.
- وأقر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم مشاركة النساء في الجهاد والغزوات؛ فغزت المرأة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم؛ كأم سُلَيم وأم حَرام بنت مِلحان، وأم الحارث الأنصارية، والرُّبَيِّع بنت مُعَوِّذ ابن عفراء، وأم سِنان الأَسلَمِيّة، وحَمنة بنت جَحش، وأم زياد الأشجعية .. وغيرهن رضي الله عنهن وأرضاهن .
- كما نبغ في مختلف مراحل التاريخ الإسلامي الآلافُ من العالمات المُبَرِّزات والمتفوقات في أنواع العلوم العربية والإسلامية، وقد ترجم الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه "الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة" لثلاث وأربعين وخمسمائة وألف امرأة، منهن الفقيهات والمحدِّثات والأديبات.
- ووردت آثار في تولي المرأة السلطة التنفيذية، أو الشرطة، أو ما يُسمَّى في التراث الفقهي الإسلامي "الحسبة"، وكان ذلك في القرن الأول الهجري؛ فقد ولّى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الشِّفاء -وهي امرأة من قومه- على السوق، وروى أبو بَلجٍ يحيى بن أبي سليم قال: «رأيت سمراء بنت نَهِيك -وكانت قد أدركت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- عليها درع غليظ وخِمار غليظ، بيدها سوط تؤدب الناس، وتأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر»، رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات، وعلى خَلفِيّة ذلك أجاز بعض علماء المسلمين تولي المرأة هذا المنصب الحسّاس في الدولة الإسلامية.
وقد اختلف فقهاء المسلمين في حكم تولي المرأةِ الإمارةَ والحكمَ والقضاءَ: فذهب الجمهور إلى عدم جواز تَوَلِّيها الحكمَ أو القضاءَ مطلقًا، وذهب الأحناف إلى جواز توليها القضاء فيما تصح فيه شهادتُها من الأحكام (مع أن هناك قولا لمتأخريهم بصحة قضائها مع إثم مَن يُوَلِّيها؛ لحديث: لن يفلح قوم...)، وذهب آخرون إلى الإباحة المطلقة لإمارة المرأة وقضائها في جميع الأحكام؛ وهم محمد بن جرير الطبري (رغم أن هناك مَن لا يصحح نسبة ذلك إليه)، وابن حزم الظاهري، وأبو الفتح ابن طَرار، وابن القاسم، ورواية عن الإمام مالك. يقول الإمام ابن حزم الظاهري في كتابه "المُحَلّى": "وجائزٌ أن تَلِيَ المرأةُ الحكمَ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة، وقد رُوِيَ عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه ولّى الشِّفاء -امرأة من قومه- على السوق. فإن قيل: قد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «لن يُفلِح قوم أسندوا أمرهم إلى امرأة»، قلنا: إنما قال ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في الأمر العامّ الذي هو الخلافة، برهان ذلك: قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «المرأةُ راعِيةٌ على مالِ زَوجِها وهي مَسئُولةٌ عن رَعِيَّتها»، وقد أجاز المالكيون أن تكون وَصِيّة ووَكِيلة، ولم يأتِ نصٌّ مِن منعها أن تلي بعض الأمور، وبالله تعالى التوفيق"اهـ. وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في "فتح الباري": "والمنع من أن تلي الإمارةَ والقضاء قول الجمهور، وأجازه الطبري وهي رواية عن مالك، وعن أبي حنيفة: تلي الحكم فيما تجوز فيه شهادة النساء"اهـ.
وههنا أمور ينبغي التنبيه عليها:
• أولاً: أن هذا الحديث واردٌ على سببٍ؛ فلفظه في صحيح البخاري عن أبي بَكرة رضي الله عنه قال: لَمّا بلغ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أن أهل فارس قد مَلّكُوا عليهم بنت كِسرى قال: «لن يفلح قوم ولَّوا أمرهم امرأة»، وذلك أن كسرى لَمّا مزّق كتابَ النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم سلط اللهُ تعالى عليه ابنَه فقتله، ثم قتل إخوته، حتى أفضى الأمر بهم إلى تأمير المرأة، فجرَّ ذلك إلى ذهاب ملكهم ومُزِّقُوا كما دعا به النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عليهم؛ فلمّا علم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بتأمير المرأة أخبر أن هذا علامةُ ذَهاب ملكهم وتمزُّقه، ولم يكن ذلك إخبارًا من المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أن كل قوم يُوَلُّون عليهم امرأة فإنهم لا يفلحون، وقد تقرر في علم الأصول أن وقائع الأعيان لا عموم لها، ونُقِل عن الإمام الشافعي قوله: "قَضايا الأَحوالِ إذا تَطَرَّقَ إليها الاحتِمال كَساها ثَوبَ الإجمالِ وسَقَطَ بها الاستِدلال"؛ أي أن هذا الحديث لَمّا كان واردًا على قضية عين لم يصح حملُه على عمومه ابتداءً من غير دليل آخر.
• ثانيًا: ومما يُستأنَس به على كون هذا الحديث واقعةَ عَينٍ لا عموم لها: أن الله تعالى ذكر في كتابه العزيز قصة "بِلقيس" ملكة سبأ، وذكر من حسن سياستها وتدبيرها لمملكتها، ونظرها في عواقب الأمور، وحسن تَلَقِّيها لكتاب سليمان عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام، واستشارتها لأهل الحَلّ والعَقد من قومها مع رَدِّهم الأمر إليها، ورجاحة رأيها وعقلها، مع تصديق الله تعالى لها في إخبارها بما يفعله الملوك عند الغلبة والظفَر، ما فاقت فيه كثيرًا من الملوك، وما أدّى بها في نهاية المطاف إلى الإيمان بالله تعالى والاعتراف بظلم نفسها بعبادتها غير الله سبحانه وتعالى، وهذا نموذج من النماذج التي وَلِيَت فيها المرأة فأحسنت وقادت قومها إلى الفلاح.
• ثالثًا: أن هناك فارقًا كبيرًا بين منصب الخلافة في الإسلام وبين رئاسة الدولة المعاصرة؛ فالخلافة في الفقه الإسلامي منصب دينيٌّ من مهامِّه إمامةُ المسلمين في الصلاة وله شروط محددة يذكرها الفقهاء في كتبهم، وقد أصبح هذا المنصب تراثًا لا وجود له في الوقت الحالي على الساحة الدولية وذلك منذ سقوط الدولة العثمانية وإنهاء خلافتها عام 1924م، أما دُوَل عالَم القرن الحادي والعشرين فهي دول قُطرية مدنية لها كِياناتها القومية المستقلة التي تم تأسيسها خلال القرن العشرين، ومن ثَمّ فمنصب رئيس الدولة في المجتمع المسلم المعاصر -سواءٌ أكان رئيسًا أم رئيسَ وزراءٍ أم ملِكًا- منصبٌ مدنيٌّ، وهو غير مكلَّف بإمامة المسلمين في الصلاة؛ وعليه فيحق للمرأة أن تتولى هذا المنصب في ظل المجتمعات الإسلامية المعاصرة على غرار تولي بعض النساء المسلمات للحكم في بعض الأقطار الإسلامية في أزمنة مختلفة، وكانت تُلَقَّب بألقاب ليس منها لقب «الخليفة»، ولا يقدح في توليها الحكم -كما مر- ما نُقِل من إجماع العلماء على منع المرأة من تولي الولاية الكبرى؛ لأن مطلَق الحكم مغايرٌ لمفهوم الخلافة، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لما نحن فيه؛ فإن مفهوم منصب الرئاسة في العالم المعاصر يختلف تمامًا عن المفهوم التقليدي الموروث لمنصب رئيس دولة الخلافة كقائد ديني لها. 
• رابعًا: أن مسائل الشرع على قسمين :
فمنها القطعي الذي يشكل هُويّة الإسلام، ويُعبَّر عنه أحيانًا بالمعلوم من الدين بالضرورة، وهذا لا يجوز الاختلاف فيه وهو المعنيُّ بخلاف التضاد، والقدح فيه قدح في الثوابت الدينية المستقرّة، وفي ذلك يقول تعالى: {ومَن يُشاقِقِ الرسولَ مِن بعدِ ما تَبَيَّنَ له الهُدى ويَتَّبِع غيرَ سَبِيلِ المُؤمِنِين نُوَلِّهِ ما تَوَلّى ونُصلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وساءَت مَصِيرًا} [النساء:115]. ومنها الظني الذي اختلف فيه أهل العلم ولم ينعقد عليه الإجماع؛ وذلك لعدم القطعية في ثبوت دليله أو جهة دلالته، وهذا هو المَعنِيُّ بخلاف التنوع، وهذا الخلاف ليس خروجًا من الشرع، بل هو من الشرع، والأمر فيه واسع، واختلاف الأئمة فيه رحمة، وقد علَّمَنا النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كيفية التعامل معه؛ فعن ابنِ عُمَرَ رضيَ اللَّهُ عنهما قَالَ: قَالَ النبيُّ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وآلِه وسلمَ يَومَ الأَحزابِ: «لا يُصَلِّيَنَّ أَحَدٌ العَصرَ إلاّ في بَنِي قُرَيظةَ»، فأَدرَكَ بَعضُهم العَصرَ في الطَّرِيقِ فقالَ بَعضُهم: لا نُصَلِّي حتى نَأتِيَها، وقالَ بَعضُهم: بل نُصَلِّي؛ لم يُرِد مِنّا ذلكَ، فذُكِرَ ذلك للنبيِّ صلى اللَّهُ عليه وآلِه وسلمَ فلم يُعَنِّف واحِدًا مِنهم. متفق عليه واللفظ للبخاري، وفي ذلك إرشاد وتعليم منه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم للأمة أنه لا إنكار في مسائل الخلاف، ولا تَحجِير على مَن أخذ بأي الأقوال فيها، وهذا شاهد على مرونة الشرع وصلاحيته للتطبيق عبر الزمان والمكان وعند اختلاف الأحوال والأشخاص. فمن القواعد المقررة أنه إنما يُنكَر المتفقُ عليه ولا يُنكَر المختلَفُ فيه، ومسألة حكم المرأة وولايتها للقضاء من المسائل المختلف فيها بين الأئمة والفقهاء؛ حيث قال بجواز ذلك بعض العلماء ممن لهم وزنهم وعلمهم واجتهادهم في الفقه الإسلامي، وما دام أنه لا إجماع في المسألة فلا إنكار على المخالف فيها، وإذا كان الأئمة قد وسِعَهم الخلافُ فيها فليَسَعنا ما وَسِعَهم.
• خامسًا: لا يصح جعل التقاليد والعادات الموروثة في زمان أو مكان معيَّن حاكمة على الدين والشرع، أو مضيقة لواسعه، أو مقيِّدة لمطلقه، بل الشرع يعلو ولا يُعلى عليه، والإسلام هو كلمة الله تعالى الأخيرة إلى العالمين جميعًا على اختلاف ألوانهم وطبائعهم وأعرافهم وتقاليدهم؛ ولذلك كان العلماء مأمورين بنقله كما أنزله الله تعالى: ظنيًّا في ظنِّيِّه، وقطعيًّا في قطعِيِّهِ، ولا يجوز اختزال الدين أو قصره على مذاهب أو أقوال معينة يرى أصحابُها رجحانَها على غيرها؛ لأن ما لا يصلح لزمان أو مكان معيَّن قد يصلح لزمان أو مكان غيره، وليس لمَن سلك طريقةً من الورع أن يُلزم الناس بها أو يحملهم عليها أو يشدد ويضيِّق عليهم فيما جعل الله لهم فيه يُسرًا وسَعة.
• سادسًا: من المقرر شرعًا أن حكم الحاكم يرفع الخلاف، وأن لولي الأمر تقييدَ المباح؛ فللحاكم أن يتخير في الأمور الاجتهادية والخلافية ما يراه محققًا للمصالح الشرعية والمقاصد المرعية، فإن أصاب فله أجران وإن أخطأ فله أجر واحد، وحالُ السياسة الشرعية كحالِ الفتوى: تتغير بتغير الزمان والمكان والأشخاص والأحوال.
• سابعًا: إن دار الإفتاء المصرية لها منهجها الذي بناه العلماء الأتقياء على مر تاريخها؛ مستفادًا من علماء الأمة الإسلامية -خاصة علماء الأزهر الشريف- عبر القرون المتطاولة، ومفاده: أن الإسلام دين عامٌّ يخاطب العالمين في كل زمان ومكان، وأنه شامل في رؤيته لكل مناحي الحياة وأحوالها؛ فالبشر جميعًا من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، ولكن بعضهم آمن به نبيًّا مرسَلاً من عند الله وهم أمة الإجابة، وآخرون لم يؤمنوا به على هذه الصفة، إلا أن هَديَه مُوَجَّهٌ للجميع؛ حيث قال ربنا في شأنه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: {وما أَرسَلناكَ إلاّ رَحمةً للعالمِين} [الأنبياء :107]، وقال في شأنه أيضًا: {وما أَرسَلناكَ إلاّ كافّةً للناسِ} [سبأ :28].
كما أن دار الإفتاء المصرية تأخذ من المذاهب الأربعة الموروثة عند أهل السُّنَّة في العالم الإسلامي، إلا أنها ومن أكثر من سبعين سنة تأخذ أيضًا في بعض المسائل بالفقه الإسلامي الواسع الرحيب بمذاهبه الثريّة وأئمته الذين تجاوزوا الثمانين مجتهدًا، ثم فقه الصحابة الكرام الذين تصدروا للفقه والفتوى ونُقِل ذلك عنهم، وفي المستجدات التي لا تجد للسابقين اجتهادًا فيها فإنها تنظر في الكتاب والسنة مع مراعاة قواعد الفقه ومقاصد الشرع ومصالح الناس. ومن هنا، فإن اجتهاد دار الإفتاء المصرية في الفتاوى يراعي مصالح الناس وأحوالهم لتحقيق مقاصد الشريعة في العصر الذي نعيش فيه، ودعوى التمسك بمذهب واحد – والتي كانت تصلح لبعض العصور حيث كان التمسك بمذهب واحد هو الذي يتواءم مع مصالح الناس وأحوال معيشتهم – تلك الدعوى لا تصلح لعصرنا، كما لا يصلح الاقتصار أيضًا على الأخذ من المذاهب الأربعة السُّنِّـيّة أو المذاهب السبعة المنقولة بالتواتر، بل إن الإسلام أوسع من ذلك كله، ومَن أراد أن يسحبنا إلى الماضي مع إغفال تلك المعاني فإنه لا يدرك مناهج العلماء، ويضيق على الناس واسعًا، ويخالف سنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، ويُذهِب الخيرَ الكثير على الإسلام والمسلمين، بل والعالم أجمع فيما نحن قائمون فيه الآن. والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.
تمت الإجابة بتاريخ 4/3/2007 [/align]

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

ولو خيروني لرفضت أن تكون المرأة قاضي

----------

